# Squash bugs.... ugh



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

hi all,
I have some watermelon plants that have been doing well until a couple days ago.
They started dying and I finally figured out the culprit, squash bugs! I go killing them every couple days but just wondering what bug sprays have you used that will keep them away???!!
Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Sevin, dust or spray.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Sevin, dust or spray.


Forgot to mention that I would prefer it to be natural or not detrimental to the soil.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Gotcha. Garlic barrier
www.garlicbarrier.com


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Sevin, dust or spray.


I just got to say, because I feel the need for future people that end up on this thread to know that Sevin dust is horrible, horrible stuff that is extremely detrimental to the environment and local ecology. There should be warnings everywhere it is available that it is a death sentence to the populations of beneficial insects and pollinators as well as honey bees. This is not meant as an attack on you @Dwarf Dad ; I'm sure the stuff does work, but I just had to say this for the benefit of insect-kind.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

One way to keep Ants away is to put coffe grounds around the perimeter of the garden. I have never herd of squash bugs before, I will have to look them up


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> One way to keep Ants away is to put coffe grounds around the perimeter of the garden. I have never herd of squash bugs before, I will have to look them up


Ants have never bothered my plants. But thanks!!!!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> I just got to say, because I feel the need for future people that end up on this thread to know that Sevin dust is horrible, horrible stuff that is extremely detrimental to the environment and local ecology. There should be warnings everywhere it is available that it is a death sentence to the populations of beneficial insects and pollinators as well as honey bees. This is not meant as an attack on you @Dwarf Dad ; I'm sure the stuff does work, but I just had to say this for the benefit of insect-kind.


Thank you, 
I HATE to kill good insects which is why I want natural stuff.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Gotcha. Garlic barrier
> www.garlicbarrier.com


Thank you, I will try this! Have you used it before?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Ugh sorry. I've been told not to plant squashes in that location the following year because eggs are in the soil? I don't know if this is factual. I adore growing pumpkins and feel your pain but don't have a good solution for you.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> Ugh sorry. I've been told not to plant squashes in that location the following year because eggs are in the soil? I don't know if this is factual. I adore growing pumpkins and feel your pain but don't have a good solution for you.


Never heard that!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

SalteyLove said:


> Ugh sorry. I've been told not to plant squashes in that location the following year because eggs are in the soil? I don't know if this is factual. I adore growing pumpkins and feel your pain but don't have a good solution for you.


I'm pretty sure that only works with the squash vine borer. They are moths that lay their eggs in the ground and then the larva emerge and mess up your plants. Squash bugs are what's called a leaf footed insect (looking kind of like stink bugs) and they don't lay their eggs in the ground, so rotational planting shouldn't really help with them since it's the adults and nymphs you have to worry about and they can fly.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> I'm pretty sure that only works with the squash vine borer. They are moths that lay their eggs in the ground and then the larva emerge and mess up your plants. Squash bugs are what's called a leaf footed insect (looking kind of like stink bugs) and they don't lay their eggs in the ground, so rotational planting shouldn't really help with them since it's the adults and nymphs you have to worry about and they can fly.


Yes, they lay their eggs on the leaves.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

healthyishappy said:


> Thank you, I will try this! Have you used it before?


I just started using it about 5 weeks ago. I have sprayed back yard and garden twice, I think things are better.
Usually I plant marigolds around the garden to keep pests out, and did not do that this year. Bugs are about the same as when marigolds were planted.
@NigerianDwarfOwner707 uses this product, that is where I learned about it.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Bucket of soapy water, deposit picked off bugs. Sticky tape helps to gently pick off the rows of gold colored eggs with minimal leaf bruising. Nasturtium flowers are a natural squash bug repellent. Plant a few close by the squash plants here and there. Also, the flowers and leaves are edible. Dill, the plant itself, or calendula flowers have a nectar that attract the Tachinid fly. This wasp looking small fly eats squash bug eggs.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

healthyishappy said:


> Thank you, I will try this! Have you used it before?


Neem oil. Pick off adult bugs daily. Look leaves over very well and pull egg sacks off too.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> Neem oil. Pick off adult bugs daily. Look leaves over very well and pull egg sacks off too.


I do pick them everyday but when the melon plants get super big I need a better way to keep them off.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Bucket of soapy water, deposit picked off bugs. Sticky tape helps to gently pick off the rows of gold colored eggs with minimal leaf bruising. Nasturtium flowers are a natural squash bug repellent. Plant a few close by the squash plants here and there. Also, the flowers and leaves are edible. Dill, the plant itself, or calendula flowers have a nectar that attract the Tachinid fly. This wasp looking small fly eats squash bug eggs.


I will definitely get some of these.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

healthyishappy said:


> I do pick them everyday but when the melon plants get super big I need a better way to keep them off.


I had many less last year when we used the deep mulch around everything too. .


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for the insect clarification!

I do find that deeply mulching my pumpkins in hay chaffe from the floor of the hay barn and hay wagons seems to help with insects but then I have to be careful not to mulch too closely to the stems or they get moisture damage.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

healthyishappy said:


> I will definitely get some of these.


Also! A friend down the road a piece planted a lot of basil with her squash and she has had hardly no problem with squash bugs.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

You can place a board on the dirt near your plants. Squash bugs like hiding under things. Turn it over first thing in the morning. Pick off or smoosh all the squash bugs. Then look through your plants and pick off the squash bugs (drop them in a bucket with a little kerosene or soapy water) and use scotch tape to gently pull off eggs.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

singinggoatgirl said:


> You can place a board on the dirt near your plants. Squash bugs like hiding under things. Turn it over first thing in the morning. Pick off or smoosh all the squash bugs. Then look through your plants and pick off the squash bugs (drop them in a bucket with a little kerosene or soapy water) and use scotch tape to gently pull off eggs.


That's a great idea, thank you!
Why should I put the bugs in soapy water?
I just smash then with my hand!!


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

healthyishappy said:


> That's a great idea, thank you!
> Why should I put the bugs in soapy water?
> I just smash then with my hand!!


You are braver than I. I don't touch bugs with my hands unless there is an emergency need, like a spider crawling on my child. Thus, the bucket of soapy water to flick bugs into with a stick.

Dropping them into kerosene or soapy water kills them. Soapy water drowns the bugs. Soap lowers the surface tension of the water, so the bugs can't stand on the surface of the water, so the bugs drown.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

singinggoatgirl said:


> You are braver than I. I don't touch bugs with my hands unless there is an emergency need, like a spider crawling on my child. Thus, the bucket of soapy water to flick bugs into with a stick.
> 
> Dropping them into kerosene or soapy water kills them. Soapy water drowns the bugs. Soap lowers the surface tension of the water, so the bugs can't stand on the surface of the water, so the bugs drown.


So its not needed.
Thanks!!!
My mom's the same way 
she hates to touch bugs!
Me, I really don't mind unless its poisonous!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Soapy water is good when you use a flea comb on your dog or cat, too.


----------

